# Ves (de IR)



## Ellouder

Últimamente estoy viendo bastantes ejemplos (sobre todo en internet) de gente que utiliza el 'ves' como una conjugación del verbo ir, creo que usada como imperativo:

«Ves a la calle tal, y allí está la tienda»
o
«Ves a opciones de internet, correo...»




¿Lo habéis visto alguna vez? ¿Es algún localismo?


----------



## chics

*Ves *es *ve* o *vete*. Es una interferencia del catalán muy habitual. 
Otra es *ten* para decir *toma* (del verbo tomar).


----------



## Ellouder

chics said:


> *Ves *es *ve* o *vete*. Es una interferencia del catalán muy habitual.
> Otra es *ten* para decir *toma* (del verbo tomar).


 

Pues sí que es curioso, porque cuando decimos 'ten' le damos el sentido de 'toma', no del imperativo del verbo tener...


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Por aquí también lo he oído, pero no sabría decirte sí es habitual o no. Lo de "ten" sí que es bastante común, así que no estaría seguro de que se trate de una interferencia del catalán, salvo que esa interferencia se diera en el pasado y se extendiese por muchos sitios.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lamartus

Hola:

Interesante hilo. Os cuento que por mi parte lo de "Ves" por "ve" lo he escuchado toda la vida. No sé si será interferencia del catalán o no aunque creo que está demasiado extendido como para serlo. No sé, no soy experta en eso pero me suena a que viene del mismo sitio que "trajistes o dijistes".

En cuanto a lo de "ten" tampoco creo que sea una interferencia del catalán dado que una de las acepciones del verbo tener es "asir". Cuando digo "ten esto" lo digo para que quien me escucha lo agarre. También agarro el cambio cuando me dicen "ten el cambio" o cuando alguien me pide "tenme la toalla".

¿Me perdí o puede que vayan por ahí los tiros?

Saludos a todos


----------



## Jellby

Yo sí he oído y leído mucho "ves" en vez de "ve", y me salen sarpullidos cada vez 

En cuanto al uso de "ten", creo que sigue siendo el imperativo de "tener", aunque con el mismo sentido pudiera usarse "tomar".


----------



## Ellouder

lamartus said:


> Hola:
> 
> Interesante hilo. Os cuento que por mi parte lo de "Ves" por "ve" lo he escuchado toda la vida. No sé si será interferencia del catalán o no aunque creo que está demasiado extendido como para serlo. No sé, no soy experta en eso pero me suena a que viene del mismo sitio que "trajistes o dijistes".
> 
> En cuanto a lo de "ten" tampoco creo que sea una interferencia del catalán dado que una de las acepciones del verbo tener es "asir". Cuando digo "ten esto" lo digo para que quien me escucha lo agarre. También agarro el cambio cuando me dicen "ten el cambio" o cuando alguien me pide "tenme la toalla".
> 
> ¿Me perdí o puede que vayan por ahí los tiros?
> 
> Saludos a todos


 
Yo confieso que lo del 'ves', creo que nunca se lo he _oído_ a nadie, pero escrito sí. Y la verdad es que me suena pésimo.

En cuanto al 'ten', sí, sigue siendo el imperativo de tener o 'sostener', pero cuando, por ejemplo, alguien te dice «pásame el pan, por favor», y tú le dices «ten», está claro que no quieres que lo sostenga, le estás diciendo toma, cógelo.


----------



## lamartus

Ellouder said:


> por ejemplo, alguien te dice «pásame el pan, por favor», y tú le dices «ten», está claro que no quieres que lo sostenga, le estás diciendo toma, cógelo.



Sí, estoy de acuerdo, pero también le estás diciendo "áselo" cosa que yo evito decir porque es un verbo que me disgusta conjugar (preferencias de oído nada más) por lo que uso "ten". Igual que cuando te dan el cambio y te dicen "ten el cambio": cógelo, tómalo, áselo  (tenlo). lo que sigo creyendo que no se trata de una interferencia del catalán. 
Eso sí: todas mis afirmaciones están en el campo de la mera opinión .

Saluditos a todos


----------



## chics

Bueno, yo he dicho lo que me han repetido centenares de veces en las clases de lengua. Aquí los _vés_ y los _ten_ no suenan especialmente feos ni mal, no indican poca cultura ni un tipo de persona determinada... son abundantes pero hay gente que se autocorrije. También hay gente de fuera a la que se le pega en seguida cuando llega.

Mis profesores explicaban que es incorrecto, y que en catalanohablantes es por interferencia del catalán. Asumo que no lo inventaron, pero ahora no sé citar fuentes "oficiales". ¡No creo que lo inventasen!


----------



## Jellby

Ellouder said:


> Yo confieso que lo del 'ves', creo que nunca se lo he _oído_ a nadie, pero escrito sí. Y la verdad es que me suena pésimo.
> 
> En cuanto al 'ten', sí, sigue siendo el imperativo de tener o 'sostener', pero cuando, por ejemplo, alguien te dice «pásame el pan, por favor», y tú le dices «ten», está claro que no quieres que lo sostenga, le estás diciendo toma, cógelo.



*tener.*
1. tr. Asir o mantener asido algo.

*tomar.*
1. tr. Coger o asir con la mano algo.

No me parece que haya nada censurable en el uso del "ten", no así con "ves" (el DPD dice que es una forma vulgar que debe evitarse, y yo estoy de acuerdo).


----------



## chics

Disculpad. No fue buena idea mezclar el _vés _con el_ ten_... son casos distintos (aunque algunos luchadores por la lengua los mencionen juntos a menudo).

¿Los que decís _ten _decís también _tenga Ud._?


----------



## lamartus

chics said:


> ¿Los que decís _ten _decís también _tenga Ud._?



Sí, yo lo digo .


----------



## Guachipem

Aquí desgraciadamente se oye bastante el "ves"... creo que está bastante extendido, con el sentido del imperativo del verbo "ir". Otro que también se oye bastante y que suena horrible es "sale" en vez de "sal".


----------



## Jellby

chics said:


> Disculpad. No fue buena idea mezclar el _vés _con el_ ten_... son casos distintos (aunque algunos luchadores por la lengua los mencionen juntos a menudo).
> 
> ¿Los que decís _ten _decís también _tenga Ud._?



Probablemente lo diría, si dijera "ten", que no lo sé (a estas alturas no sé ni lo que digo).

Lo que quiero decir es que decir "ten" en lugar de "toma" no es, como dices, algo del mismo nivel que "ves". Se trata simplemente del uso de un verbo en lugar de otro, cuyos significados solapan en cierta medida. Otra cosa es que pueda desagradar más o menos su uso, pero no creo que haya nada que reprochar ni gramatical ni semánticamente.


----------



## mirx

Ya había habido este mismo hilo, y creo que la conclusión fue que "ves" del verbo ir era un "valencianismo", si no estoy mal enterado Valencia es región catalana, no?

O sea que algo tiene que ver el catalán. Y si, yo tambiém soy de los que dicen "tenga ud."


----------



## lamartus

mirx said:


> Ya había habido este mismo hilo, y creo que la conclusión fue que "ves" del verbo ir era un "valencianismo", si no estoy mal enterado Valencia es región catalana, no?



Yo aprendí a hablar de boca de castellanos poco académicos en cuestiones de lenguaje y ellos lo dicen. Sí, puede ser que sea interferencia pero como se dijo en un post anterior o es una interferencia que se extendió por casi todas partes o no sabría explicar como llegó a oídos de quien yo lo oigo. Pero a estas alturas ¡cualquiera sabe lo que será!


----------



## mirx

lamartus said:


> Yo aprendí a hablar de boca de castellanos poco académicos en cuestiones de lenguaje y ellos lo dicen. Sí, puede ser que sea interferencia pero como se dijo en un post anterior o es una interferencia que se extendió por casi todas partes o no sabría explicar como llegó a oídos de quien yo lo oigo. Pero a estas alturas ¡cualquiera sabe lo que será!


 
Qué dicen?


----------



## lamartus

mirx said:


> Qué dicen?



La respuesta era por "ves", pero la verdad es que usan ambas: ves y ten.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo también he oído muchos *ves* por *ve* en muchas regiones en las que el catalán tenía poca o ninguna influencia.

Siempre lo asocié al mimetismo de la segunda persona del singular del presente del indicativo del verbo *ver*: *ves*.


----------



## Jellby

Víctor Pérez said:


> Siempre lo asocié al mimetismo de la segunda persona del singular del presente del indicativo del verbo *ver*: *ves*.



Y al hecho de que la segunda persona suele terminar en "-s" (igual que los "dijistes" y cía.), y a que algunos dicen que como "ve" es el imperativo de "ver", entonces el de "ir" no puede ser también "ve"


----------



## josepbadalona

Mis amigos catalanes dicen "ves" por "ve", "trajistes" por "trajiste" , "dirle" por "decirle" , habían muchas ..." por "había" y creo haberles oído decir hace poco "pone" en vez de "pon"... y eso que nunca hablan catalán en casa .... 
Y otros (catalanoparlantes de toda la vida) "cuando volverás" en lugar de "cuando vuelvas"


----------



## Forero

Y los que usan _ves_ por _ve_, ¿dicen que _veste_ por _vete_ también?


----------



## chics

josepbadalona said:


> Mis amigos catalanes dicen "ves" por "ve", "trajistes" por "trajiste" , "dirle" por "decirle" , "habían muchas" por "había" y creo haberles oído decir hace poco "pone" en vez de "pon"... y eso que nunca hablan catalán en casa ....
> Y otros (catalanoparlantes de toda la vida) "cuando volverás" en lugar de "cuando vuelvas".


 
Ahí te has pasado un poco... 
Tus amigos catalanes deben tener verdaderas dificultades para hablar el castellano. O hablan siempre en catalán entre ellos y es tu presencia lo que les hace cambiar de lengua (muy bien, pero al estar también los demás su cerebro sólo cambia de lengua parcialmente...).
Eso son cosas que se pueden oir eventualmente, como en otros sitios se podrán oir a veces otras incorrecciones (laísmo, "ayer voy",_ ejques_, etc.), pero no es el modo de hablar de los catalanohablantes.

Yo en cambio esto de "pone" por "pon", "sale" por "sal", "cuando volverás", etc. ¡¡¡se lo oigo a mis amigos franceses!!!


----------



## chics

Forero said:


> Y los que usan _ves_ por _ve_, ¿dicen que _veste_ por _vete_ también?


No, al menos yo nunca lo he oído. Se usa _vete_, aunque casi sólo lo oigo en expresiones tipo "a hacer puñetas".
Y para el plural se usa _id_, también, pocas veces _idos_.


----------



## Tom Wingo

En Madrid se utiliza mucho "ves", pero en mi opinión no es una influencia del catalán ni del valenciano, sino la manía de añadir la "ese" final a varias palabras que no la llevan.  Ahora mismo sólo se me ocurre el ejemplo "taxis" (utilizado en singular), pero hay más.  En Madrid es habitual oír

"Voy a coger un taxis". 

Desde luego, en mi opinión "ves" es incorrecto y se debe usar "ve".


----------



## lamartus

Tom Wingo said:


> "Voy a coger un taxis".



¿Y lo de "Voy a coger un tasis"?  A mí me suena fatal, pero lo dice mucha gente y no solo en Madrid.


----------



## Argónida

Aquí lo de "ves" por "ve" no se dice.

"Ten" sí se dice. Yo misma frecuentemente: "ten esto", "tenme esto", "tenga esto".

En cuanto a la creencia de que son dos fenómenos que no tienen nada que ver uno con el otro y la posible explicación de la causa de cada uno de ellos, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con todo lo que ha dicho Jellby en este hilo. También con Tom Wingo. En Cádiz hay una plaza muy céntrica que se llama Plaza Mina. Pues bien, raro es el castellano/vasco/madrileño, etc. que ande por aquí y que no la llame sistemáticamente Plaza Mina*s *


----------



## Antpax

Tom Wingo said:


> En Madrid se utiliza mucho "ves", pero en mi opinión no es una influencia del catalán ni del valenciano, sino la manía de añadir la "ese" final a varias palabras que no la llevan. Ahora mismo sólo se me ocurre el ejemplo "taxis" (utilizado en singular), pero hay más. En Madrid es habitual oír
> 
> "Voy a coger un taxis".
> 
> Desde luego, en mi opinión "ves" es incorrecto y se debe usar "ve".


 
Tienes razón, hay mucha gente a la que le gusta poner eses donde no las hay, porque anda que lo de "voy a Useras".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Forero

_Taxis_, _Minas_, ¿hay influencia griega allá en españa?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Forero said:


> _Taxis_, _Minas_, ¿hay influencia griega allá en españa?


 
Yo diría más bien influencia *cursi* (es broma)


----------



## Forero

Víctor Pérez said:


> Yo diría más bien influencia *cursi* (es broma)



Me pregunto si es algo nuevo, o ¿tiene una larga tradición?


----------



## Antpax

Forero said:


> Me pregunto si es algo nuevo, o ¿tiene una larga tradición?


 
Hola:

Lo de "taxis" no lo sé, pero lo de Useras (el nombre correcto es Usera) lo lleva diciendo mi padre toda la vida, y no es precisamente un chaval, así que, por lo menos, yo diría que la costumbre en cuestión tiene cincuenta años o más.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Lo de "taxis" no lo sé, pero lo de Useras (el nombre correcto es Usera) lo lleva diciendo mi padre toda la vida, y no es precisamente un chaval, así que, por lo menos, yo diría que la costumbre en cuestión tiene cincuenta años o más.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Pues yo también he dicho *Useras* toda mi vida (no sabía que era Usera )


----------



## Argónida

También he oído frecuentemente a gente del norte llamar *ferris* al ferry, aunque sólo haya uno, cual si de calzoncillos o camisetas se tratara.


----------



## Antpax

Víctor Pérez said:


> Pues yo también he dicho *Useras* toda mi vida (no sabía que era Usera )


 
Tranqui, es normal, por aquí lo dice mucha gente, así si lo has oído de ellos, lógico que te confundiese.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Jellby

Víctor Pérez said:


> Yo diría más bien influencia *cursi* (es broma)



Es que hay gente muy *fisna* 

Por si no se entiende, en las zonas donde aspiramos las eses finales, cuando alguien las pronuncia (alguien de la tierra, que se supone que no debería), decimos que es muy "fisno", por "fino", marcando precisamente esa ese que no queremos oír. Por ejemplo, al hablar en público es muy normal que uno se ponga "fisno"


----------



## virgin*

Hola a todos
Este error con el imperativo me recuerda lo que ocurre con 
la segunda persona del pretérito indefinido, que es la única de todo el sistema verbal español de segundas personas que no termina en -s, además del imperativo. Por analogía con los demás pretéritos se olvida esta excepción y se escucha frecuentemente "hicistes", "llevastes" en lugar de hiciste, llevaste.


----------



## Argónida

virgin* said:


> Hola a todos
> Este error con el imperativo me recuerda lo que ocurre con
> la segunda persona del pretérito indefinido, que es la única de todo el sistema verbal español de segundas personas que no termina en -s, además del imperativo. Por analogía con los demás pretéritos se olvida esta excepción y se escucha frecuentemente "hicistes", "llevastes" en lugar de hiciste, llevaste.


 
Bienvenida al foro, virgin*.

Si entiendes inglés, te puede interesar este hilo. Creo que hay más hilos en español sobre el tema, pero no los encuentro.


----------



## Ellouder

Jellby said:


> *tener.*
> 1. tr. Asir o mantener asido algo.
> 
> *tomar.*
> 1. tr. Coger o asir con la mano algo.
> 
> No me parece que haya nada censurable en el uso del "ten", no así con "ves" (el DPD dice que es una forma vulgar que debe evitarse, y yo estoy de acuerdo).


 
En absoluto digo que el 'ten' sea censurable, sólo que cuando lo usamos, la mayoría de las veces, queremos decir 'toma' y no 'sostén'.


----------



## Ellouder

chics said:


> No, al menos yo nunca lo he oído. Se usa _vete_, aunque casi sólo lo oigo en expresiones tipo "a hacer puñetas".
> *Y para el plural se usa id, también, pocas veces idos*.


 
Yo creo que más que el id se utiliza el iros, que es incorrecto. Pero con todos los verbos. Éso sí es como una plaga: 
(vosotros), mira_*r *_esto, como dice el Arguiñano todos los días(vosotros), manda*r*me lo otro,


----------



## lamartus

Ellouder said:


> Yo creo que más que el id se utiliza el iros, que es incorrecto



Pues yo tengo oído bastante lo de "Veros de aquí" que me da un golpe directo en el tímpano que me deja inconsciente...


----------



## Antpax

lamartus said:


> Pues yo tengo oído bastante lo de "Veros de aquí" que me da un golpe directo en el tímpano que me deja inconsciente...


 
Hola lamartus:

Tampoco se oye tanto, es demasiado cheli. Se suele usar en plan de coña o para dar enfásis. Yo lo uso a veces, sobre todo en frases como "veros a la m..." o "veros a tomar por c...".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lamartus

Antpax said:


> Tampoco se oye tanto, es demasiado cheli. Se suele usar en plan de coña o para dar enfásis. Yo lo uso a veces, sobre todo en frases como "veros a la m..." o "veros a tomar por c...".



Llevas razón. Yo lo uso también para esas frases y cuando más se oye es en un contexto divertido y de coña; pero es que lo oí hoy en el metro, fuera de ese contexto, y casi me desmayo.


----------



## Farro

Bueno, bueno, qué mal hablamos, a lo de ferris, taxis hay que añadir lo del telesférico (también muy oído en Madrid). A mí también me sale sarpullido cada vez que oigo estas cosas


----------



## chics

Yo nunca lo había oído. Claro que también pensaba que_ tasis_ y _fisno_ lo habían inventado Las Virtudes...

Ahí sí que parece que en Madrid tiene que ver con el verbo ver, como insinuaba Groucho ¿no? De _ved_, _ver_ (vosotros), _veros_...


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Ahí sí que parece que en Madrid tiene que ver con el verbo ver, como insinuaba Groucho ¿no? De _ved_, _ver_ (vosotros), _veros_...


 
No, no. Lo que pasa es que se convierte en regular el imperativo del verbo ir:

"Vete tú, Idos vosotros" pasa a ser "vete tú, _veros_ vosotros".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## tarantula

lo peor del caso es que cuando utilizan la palabra TENIS, entonces si, si se refieren a  uno solo dicen TENI jajajaja :S :/


----------

